# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Câu chuyện cảnh giác >  Phân biệt sản phẩm Mitutoyo thật giả.

## solero

Gần đây có rất nhiều bác bán sản phẩm (chủ yếu là thước kẹp) của hãng Mitutoyo. Cũng muốn sắm vài cái lắm nhưng dính chưởng vài lần rồi nên chùn chân.

Tìm tài liệu phân biệt thật giả của hãng mà rất ít. Thấy mỗi cái này dù không đầy đủ nhưng cứ share để các bác có thêm kiến thức. Khỏi phí tiền mua đồ fake. 

*Download File*

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, duonghoang, Gamo, h-d, hieunguyenkham, ppgas, tuan6868, vusvus

----------


## CKD

Theo tài liệu này thì.. đang có cái chân gập giả roài.

Nhưng lúc mua là mới, đầy đủ phụ kiện, hộp sách mà có 4 xị nên không cần kiểm chứng vẫn xác cmnr là giả.
Tuy nhiên khi sử dụng vẫn thấy nhạy, mà với loại này nhạy là Ok, vì chủ yếu là dò thay đổi vị trí.

Mấy cây digital cả mới lẫn cũ, nhưng không có tài liệu nên không xác định, không có cây nào có mã. Tin là xịn vì đã từng cầm trên tay cây giả ở china  :Smile:

----------

tuan6868

----------


## Nam CNC

căng như dây đàn nhẩy , em mới mua cây thước mà có bạn cảnh báo em có thể là fake , em cũng không quan tâm lắm , dò mãi thấy 1 trang amazon.co.jp bán 1 cây giống thế , thôi thì cũng tin đang xài hàng tàm tạm , cũng may em nó có 2 mảnh hợp kim ấy , chứ nó không có thì tèo em.

rút kinh nghiệm mua thẳng hàng china luôn khỏi sợ giả chỉ sợ dỏm thôi hehehe.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

e cũng có một cây mitutoyo, theo bài viết trên thì khả năng cũng là fake, nhưng xài ngon phết, vạch chia rõ nét, vạch dấu cũng ko thấy hiện tượng mòn. Hùi mua cũ lại có 300k nên không dám phàn nàn j nhiều.

----------

